# Construction barges



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Posted this previously but may have been lost in another thread.

Was on a construction barge recently (in open waters) that was under Panamanian flag. Upon request, flag state sent a letter confirming that no Safe Manning doc was required. Vessel was also not classed. She was certified to carry over three hundred people and yet, as far as I can tell, there is no requirement for ANY qualified people on board. Have I missed something or is IMO working on this?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

No you missed nothing someone took a very large back hander


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Possibly, but point I'm making is that International bodies are tightening up on private craft but how can construction barges get away with this.
To have a vessel registered to carry over three hundred people and yet have no obligation to have qualified people onboard is wrong. What would happen with a barge like this in the UK?
A responsible owner will have relevant certificates and Class but cannot understand why IMO have not stepped in here.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Ive worked extensively on Costruction Barges its first time ive heard of this especially when as you say there are people onboard in big numbers.Do you have name of the Barge


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Must say I have got to support Gdynia on this one.

With all the companies I have worked for, qualifications, in date certificates and insurances must be in place before such a barge - or any other vessel - would be taken on.

This is before you look at what our Clients - the major oil companies - would demand.

McC


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Agree that all reputable companies will have all certificates in place and, in this case, they agreed to make their own Safe Manning doc.
Legally, however,it appears that they are not obliged to do so with Flag State just washing their hands of it..
This I find so strange


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

the flag state cannot wash their hands if your so called barge even on panamanian flag must have the correct certificates. Why do you not name it and i will certainly through the authorities take this further


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

That's a "shocker" - but not suprising


----------

